

Ask HN: Only social logins or hybrid at start? - arisAlexis

Hi,<p>I am building a web startup and I am wondering if it is worthy to include my own registration system or just go with social logins and after we have many users then maybe invite the rare people without social accounts? Is there anything else that would make me include an own login?
======
patmcc
I think it's fine to do social login, as long you only request the most basic
of permissions: email address, name. If I see "post on my behalf" from a
company I don't already trust, I'm not giving you permission (even if you say
"oh, I never will").

------
throwaway420
It depends on the type of site that you have.

Some mainstream audiences love how convenient they are and some more technical
audiences despise them.

Personally I hate them, but I can sometimes see a business case for making
them available.

------
Piskvorrr
Rare shmare. I do frequent social networks, but I hesitate to give them the
keys to everything I do online, for various reasons (hello there, LinkedIn
password list!)

~~~
jsTea
At least the third party should ask for "Post on my behalf". Asking for
Readonly access to only strictly required data is more convincing

------
brudgers
If you can launch without building X, launch without building X.

~~~
jsTea
But if not building X can fail you then build X.

~~~
brudgers
There are an infinite number of things that can cause a startup to fail. After
eliminating one of them there are still an infinite number of ways for a start
to fail.

